# Parts list - opinions please.



## R401JL (Apr 7, 2011)

The last time I built a PC the motherboard had ISA slots on so I'm definitely not up to speed.
Here's a few questions answered from the sticky and my selection of parts.
Any opinions / recommendations gratefully received.

Budget: How much money are you willing to spend on the new build?
I'm aiming for DKK7000-ish

Gaming: Will you be gaming and if so, how much and how new are the games?
Oh Yes.
The Division, GTAV, Elite Dangerous, Borderlands PreSequel, No Man's Sky, Space Engineers.

Overclocking: Do you plan on overclocking and if so, how much?
Nope.

Recycled Components: Will you be reusing any components you already have?
I have a 1TB HDD (Toshiba DT01ACA100) that I'll be reusing as well as a DVDRW.

Stores: Do you have any online stores that you prefer to purchase from?
Danish ones / see below.

Location: What country do you live in?
Denmark.


PARTS LIST
I've used price aggregation websites here in Denmark in concert with PCPartpicker.
I've tried to go for the cheapest and simplest options which have good ratings on PCPP.

I've also tried to follow the advice on LogicalIncrements and ChooseMyPC.


Pricerunner
EDBPriser

PCPartpicker list


NOTES
PCPP lists the motherboard as:
MSI 970A-G43 Plus

But the one I intend to buy is listed as just:
MSI 970A-G43

I need the wifi card because I don't want to upset my landlord by drilling holes in his walls.

SUPPLEMENTARY QUESTIONS.
I was thinking of buying an extra 1TB HDD to go with the one I already have (ie: same make and model) for a RAID 0 setup.
My understanding is that disk I/O speeds will be improved.
I also understand that I would need to be making regular backups.
Am I correct in thinking this? Is it an advisable thing to do?

I get the feeling that I could maybe downgrade the CPU and upgrade the GFX card a little. Thoughts?

---

Anything you think I should change please feel free to tell me.
Alternative builds also welcome.


Thank-you for your time.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

For the computer build list:

1. You NEED a different power supply. The one you have chosen isn't as good as it could be and doesn't offer enough power. I'd recommend getting a XFX or Seasonic branded unit rated at 850Ws. This would be ideal for your CPU and GPU combo.

2. I'd recommend a Samsung SSD or perhaps a Kingston HyperX SSD over the one you picked.

3. Perhaps a bigger and better case. Check out the NZXT H440.



> I was thinking of buying an extra 1TB HDD to go with the one I already have (ie: same make and model) for a RAID 0 setup.


You can do that if you want. I doubt you will see much improvement though.



> My understanding is that disk I/O speeds will be improved.
> I also understand that I would need to be making regular backups.
> Am I correct in thinking this? Is it an advisable thing to do?


In due time, everything will be improved.

As for backups, I'd recommend doing them monthly on an external PC or drive.



> I get the feeling that I could maybe downgrade the CPU and upgrade the GFX card a little. Thoughts?


What you have chosen is very powerful. My recommendation is that you do downgrade a little. Here is a good list of recommended parts:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2016-a-668661.html


----------



## R401JL (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank-you very much for the feedback and much-needed advice.
I shall take all this on-board and make adjustments to my parts list.

Thanks once again and have a good day.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Post a updated list once you've finalized it for a final look over.


----------

